# New funny/extreme Board Graphics



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

I heard there was a call for this thread so I started it! Submit new extreme or funny board graphics for the 08/09 season! Cheers!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok well so far i think the 2009 Stairmaster Extreme takes the cake

Here is the 148


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

i think the new salomon scotty arnold pro model is pretty dope too. even though the picture quality is shitty


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

The new rome artifact is pretty dope as well

Rome Artifact 2009 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

for all the females out there... the 09 Feelgood is pretty legit. I changes colors with the temperature too. not sure what i think about that but its a cool idea i guess.

Burton Snowboard Burton Feelgood ICS Womens Snowboard


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Slayer is always good*


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

- This is and will be the highlight of SIA 2008... for me atleast. Burton and Playboy colab.... all natural and so amazing..


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Burton Coalition Un-Inc Snowboard - Snowboard Shop > Snowboards > Men's Snowboards

Burton's hippie designers


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

kwu said:


> Burton Coalition Un-Inc Snowboard - Snowboard Shop > Snowboards > Men's Snowboards
> 
> Burton's hippie designers


that's gay


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Heres the Travis Kennedy Destroyer... Looks quite similar to the Scotty Arnold haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Word said:


> that's gay


well it wasn't my intial intentions to offend anyone so my fault if i did. apologies word


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

haha no dude i think he was talkin bout the hippie designer thing...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

kwu said:


> well it wasn't my intial intentions to offend anyone so my fault if i did. apologies word



haha dude. i was reffering to the message burton is putting out. keep politics out of snowboarding. know what i mean


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> - This is and will be the highlight of SIA 2008... for me atleast. Burton and Playboy colab.... all natural and so amazing..


I'm not liking it...last year's love looked so much better.

On the other hand, the girls on the right look weird...only the board on the left i'd like to have =]


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Finally a thread that's not named "Help find buy my first board" :laugh::laugh::laugh:.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Can someone help me find my first board I'm 9'8 400lbs size 18 shoe and I plan on riding nothing but urban street rails.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Can someone help me find my first board I'm 9'8 400lbs size 18 shoe and I plan on riding nothing but urban street rails.


you're screwed :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

you're a freak of nature !!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You know thats what the people scream at me when they come through the hall of wonders at the circus. I'm just misunderstood.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

if you say so.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Word said:


> haha dude. i was reffering to the message burton is putting out. keep politics out of snowboarding. know what i mean


haha yea i hear ya man. just covering my grounds in case it was taken the wrong way.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I was just going to suggest a small canoe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

the new arbor wasteland is pretty sick. i cant find a good pic online but check it out in a catalog if you can


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

actually their whole 2009 line is pretty sick. Here is one of The Wasteland, The A-Frame, and some other ones... for those of you who cant tell... everything is real inlayed woodgrain... not paint. legit


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Got the perfect board for your specs there......


What are my stance options on that I rock at 12 inch stance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

hahahahahaha :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Word said:


> actually their whole 2009 line is pretty sick. Here is one of The Wasteland, The A-Frame, and some other ones... for those of you who cant tell... everything is real inlayed woodgrain... not paint. legit


Just scooped the 163 up, it's almost too sweet look to take out and bang around!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

imho burton got best graphics. Love, Vapor and Custom are kind of cool.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Word said:


> haha dude. i was reffering to the message burton is putting out. keep politics out of snowboarding. know what i mean


You have no idea what Un..Inc is, do you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Got the perfect board for your specs there......






I wonder how good does that board perform in deep powder???




Any idea on the price?


----------

